# The what did you eat thread! + Gamer fuel suggestions!



## Recon-UK (Oct 2, 2016)

Today the only thing i have eaten is 4 cheese and tomato toasted sandwiches, i used brown bread, absolutely gorgeous with extra mature cheese.

The cheese has a beautiful tangy taste and the tomato offset's it perfectly to make a match made in heaven.

Had this 15 minutes a go.

Otherwise nothing spectacular


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2016)

I always have a steady supply of chocolate milk in my fridge  that and white chedder smartfood are a must for me when gaming


----------



## natr0n (Oct 2, 2016)

Simple stuff like beef hotdogs toasted bun plain. Usually sugar free energy drink, random coldcuts,cheese bread mayo etc.


----------



## qubit (Oct 2, 2016)

Coffee. Lots of it. And raiding the fridge of any random food that I can find.

EDIT: I add generous amounts of cocaine, err, cocoa to the coffee, but without sugar. Delicious.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 2, 2016)

nothing beats this


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 2, 2016)

Turns out when i was gaming last night i should have paid more attention to cooking the chicken properly.

Brownouts ( Peter Griffin style) are the curse of every gamer.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 2, 2016)

Pork chops marinated in mustard then baked with potatoes ... and tomato salad ... 30 minutes for preparation and one hour bake. We even have leftovers for supper 
... and yesterday I junk-fed myself with chips and chili-crunchy-stuff-coated peanuts
Constant supply of coffee is a must


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's my "Go-To" fuel in the fall....





and this is what's inside, from the bottom....to the top.  

     

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------

